# Potassium Iodide Stocks



## wayneL (24 February 2022)

Actually, stuff the stocks stocks; where can we get some potassium iodide from?

Only half joking here.


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> Actually, stuff the stocks stocks; where can we get some potassium iodide from?
> 
> Only half joking here.




Time to buy a block of land on the SE coast of Tassie or NZ.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> ; where can we get some potassium iodide from



Chemist warehouse


----------



## divs4ever (24 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Time to buy a block of land on the SE coast of Tassie or NZ.



 would prefer the South-West   ( of Tassie ) they tell me it is rugged and heavily forested 

 not NZ for me  i have relatives there and i haven't seen them  for 50 years ( and i think that is a GOOD thing )


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2022)

divs4ever said:


> would prefer the South-West   ( of Tassie ) they tell me it is rugged and heavily forested




The nuclear fallout would hit the SW first and then slide over the SE coast.


----------



## divs4ever (24 February 2022)

but more folks to get desperate  on the East Coast 

 should we go into nuclear winter i would expect civilization to collapse ( all  but some  very small groups , families and staunch friends )


----------



## wayneL (28 February 2022)

divs4ever said:


> but more folks to get desperate  on the East Coast
> 
> should we go into nuclear winter i would expect civilization to collapse ( all  but some  very small groups , families and staunch friends )



After the last few weeks weather over here in WA, and stocked up on KI (and a 40 foot container of baked beans, a Kalashnikov and 100,000 rounds of ammo), I would *almost* welcome a nuclear winter.

... And maybe a 20000 gallon tank of glyphosate (The Day Of The Triffids?)

...and actually salivating how much I could charge for shoeing those 25 hh Greathorses.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 March 2022)

All very well.

However there is no guarantee that in a Knuckler War that the world would continue to warm.

Chemist Warehouse near Garbutt Airfield may be the only one open for KI. 

gg


----------



## Craton (2 March 2022)

Funny thought, or not, but I've always wondered how much protection (against any nuke fall out) the galena deposits in some of our biggest Ag, Pb and Zn mines would/could offer?

Would other mine types offer sanctuary?

Apart from other inherent logistics e.g. what to do with the radionuclides in the air, water and food etc, said mines would certainly be deep enough and no doubt, be big enough to hold a fair swag of us plebs, no?


----------

